# Is my goat pregnant?



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

We have this goat who was a bottle baby. About 2-3 months ago she went into heat and was getting chased by the boys. We locked her in our yard as we felt she was to small to have kids. But now I think she’s pregnant but can’t tell. We don’t want her pregnant mainly because of being small and also because we’re moving states (with her and two other goats) in a couple months and don’t want to make her miscarry or something like that. Is she pregnant? I took pictures of her nipples as that’s what’s tipping me off. If so what do you suggest we do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you feel an udder pouch?
She very well could be, you can lute her.

How old is she?


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Do you feel an udder pouch?
> She very well could be, you can lute her.
> 
> How old is she?


Shes 7 months old and I felt a milk pouch though it’s small. And compared to the other bottle baby her stomach is harder and her nipples are bigger. Lute her? Idk what that means.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need to.see her whole back end with tail up and lady parts showing.


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> We need to.see her whole back end with tail up and lady parts showing.


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her back end does look possibly pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes and with an udder beginning.

You get Lute from a vet, it is to abort a doe or bring them into heat if she is not.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes and with an udder beginning.
> 
> You get Lute from a vet, it is to abort a doe or bring them into heat if she is not.


Would she be to late to Lute at 3 months?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would ask a vet, but you can basically lute her anytime.
Though it is easier on them just after the oops but it is ok to do now, if you feel she will have issues at full term.

At 3 months the fetus or fetuses will be smaller than if you waited even later.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

She looks bred to me. I don't know much about luting, but you should feel good about doing what's best for you and your goat.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She does look preggo to me as well. When will y'all be moving? Are you concerned about her delivering her kids and or kid? (if she is actually preggo). If she is a pretty good size for her age you should be ok letting her have them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How old are the bucks she was in with? She is 7 months right? Are the bucks the same breed as her?


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> She does look preggo to me as well. When will y'all be moving? Are you concerned about her delivering her kids and or kid? (if she is actually preggo). If she is a pretty good size for her age you should be ok letting her have them.


 We’re moving at the end of may. I’m scared because she’s pretty small for her age. She looks a lot younger than she is and her stomach is getting big. I’m also scared that she won’t have the baby’s before we leave and will have issues on the 3 day drive in a crate in the back of a truck.


----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

All you can do is wait and see. I personally don't like to lute a pregnant doe, as it's like you are killing an innocent being just for YOUR convenience, but yes, whatever is good for you and your goats... Even if she is pregnant, It's an unlikely chance that she will have complications on your moving day, but be prepared near your move and watch her closely for signs of early labor, including on the drive in the trailer


----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

My goat was pretty small too so she didn't know to lick the baby when she had it so I buried an animal that day... but don't worry, just let God guide your goat's due date🙏


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

No


LittleGoatMama17 said:


> My goat was pretty small too so she didn't know to lick the baby when she had it so I buried an animal that day... but don't worry, just let God guide your goat's due date🙏


 I don’t belive in god.


----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

LittleGoatMama17 said:


> All you can do is wait and see. I personally don't like to lute a pregnant doe, as it's like you are killing an innocent being just for YOUR convenience, but yes, whatever is good for you and your goats... Even if she is pregnant, It's an unlikely chance that she will have complications on your moving day, but be prepared near your move and watch her closely for signs of early labor, including on the drive in the trailer


I have to disagree. If the doe is small for her age, luting wouldn't be “just for YOUR convenience”, but rather to save her life.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Theodore Courtney said:


> We’re moving at the end of may. I’m scared because she’s pretty small for her age. She looks a lot younger than she is and her stomach is getting big. I’m also scared that she won’t have the baby’s before we leave and will have issues on the 3 day drive in a crate in the back of a truck.


You should do a blood test. At this point it will be one of your only ways to know for sure.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Theodore Courtney said:


> We’re moving at the end of may. I’m scared because she’s pretty small for her age. She looks a lot younger than she is and her stomach is getting big. I’m also scared that she won’t have the baby’s before we leave and will have issues on the 3 day drive in a crate in the back of a truck.


Can you get anymore pics of her udder?


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Can you get anymore pics of her udder?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Theodore Courtney said:


> View attachment 207586


Ok yep...she looks very prego....


----------



## Theodore Courtney (Mar 24, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ok yep...she looks very prego....


Can you tell how many months? 😅


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Generally they start bagging up about a month before their due date.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Theodore Courtney said:


> Can you tell how many months? 😅


I would say like above said. They will start to bag up about a month before kidding. So she would be around 4 months pregnant give or take. If so she would have may babies.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Do you have a vet you can check in with? See what termination options are offered and like at this point.

It sounds terrible to have a goat kidding near a long move, especially a very young FF. I just wouldn't do it- I'd either rehome the goat to avoid the move or terminate the pregnancy. I would not leave it up to someone's g/God, but would manage it pronto. Then again, I was up late last night pulling lambs and consulting with my vet all the while...never had a malpresented kid or lamb before and this poor ewe had 1 too big and all three needing pulled. You never know what you'll get.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Theodore Courtney said:


> Can you tell how many months? 😅


Does she and the buck live in the same pen all the time? Did you put them in the same pen? If you did what day and or month was it when you put them in together?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is she? Any updates?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

